# Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

*Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

hey leute und guten abend 

habe seit heute meine Roccat Kone, gleich angeschlossen und aktuelle treiber drauf gehauen. 
jetzt wollt ich die LED streifen und das logo farblich ändern, habs in der software auch gemacht, aber das wird nicht geändert auf der maus 

habs mit diversen profileinstellungen versucht, alles erfolglos. 

weiß einer weiter? mach ich vielleicht was falsch?

läuft auf Win7 Home prof.


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

Hast du auf "apply" gedrückt? Das hab ich auch zu erst vergessen als ich mir damals meine Kone gekauft hab.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

joo, hab ich gemacht 

läuft nicht


----------



## badnaffy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

hast du die kone oder die kone[+] ?


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

ohne [+], also der vorhänger


----------



## badnaffy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

also ich hab die plus und hatte anfangs das selbe problem.. ich glaube es lag daran das ich die maus zuerst eingesteck habe und dann das programm installiert habe. denn im gerätemanager hatte die maus nur den windoof treiber und nicht den richtigen. die maus funktionierte und ich konnte alles klicken.. nur die änderungen im roccat treiber programm wurden nicht übernommen. guck mal im gerätemanager nach ob auch der richtige treiber geladen ist. andernfalls nochmal installieren oder halt den treiber manuell zuweisen.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

laut geräte manager von windows sind die treiber aktuell. 

habe genau wie du erst die maus eingesteckt (dachte wär plug&play), danach die CD eingelegt. über tastatur halt schnell die treiber installiert (waren ältere, version 1.2 noch was) und dann die aktuellen (1.4 noch was) gedownloadet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

Ich hatte die vor etlicher Zeit auch und da klappte es wunderbar. Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr wie das genau war. 2 x gebrochene Mausräder hatten mein Vertrauen auf Null gesetzt


----------



## gh0st76 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte die vor etlicher Zeit auch und da klappte es wunderbar. Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr wie das genau war. 2 x gebrochene Mausräder hatten mein Vertrauen auf Null gesetzt


 

Nur 2 mal getauscht? Ist doch ein guter Schnitt.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

nichts für ungut, aber auf solche posts kann ich gut verzichten


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nur 2 mal getauscht? Ist doch ein guter Schnitt.


 
Das wurde aber ausgebessert und tritt bei neuen Modellen nicht mehr auf....

@TE
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber die Maus hat ja auch die Funktion die Farben automatisch wechseln zu lasen, wenn das eingestellt ist, dann haben die Einstellungen die du an den Farben machst keine Wirkung. Wie sehen deine Einstellungen im Treiber denn aus?


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

hab das auch schon gesehen mit dem blinken, heartbeat usw.. find ich aber totaler schwachsinn, hab das/will das dauernt leuchten haben und hab das auch so eingestellt. 

habe auch shon komplett alles zurückgesetzt und dann nur die farben geändert. hätte ja sein können ich hätte irgendwo zufällig einen haken gesetzt damit es nicht passt.

alles ohne erfolg


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

Ja, aber ich meinte, ob du die Farbwechsel und so auch abgestellt hast, siehe Bild.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

meinst du jetzt bei 3.?

ja, hab alles so wie auf dem bild. habe nur die farben geändert, sonst nichs.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

habe jetzt nochmal komplett alles was mit roccat zu tun hat vom rechner geschmissen, den aktuellen treiber rauf und... it works


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

Dann viel Spass mit der Lightshow, und sorry für Spam - Spielball


----------



## Problemator (5. März 2014)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

Mhm ich habe das selbe problem mit meiner roccat kone xtd die maus nimmt bei mir die windows treiber und ich weis nicht wie ich dass ändern kann hab auch schon alles neu installiert usw. Vllt könnt ihr mir ja auch noch helfen oder tipps geben


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

Also bei meiner kone (baujahr 2009) mußte ich erst die Treiber bzw. das Tool installieren, den Rechner neustarten und dann erst die Maus anstecken, damit alles läuft. Das war mit dem C2Q auf X48 Board.
Beim neuen Board (Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0) läuft sie auch ohne Treiber erstmal und läßt sich dann per Tool einstellen - wobei das Hauptprofil ja im Gerät gespeichert ist und (in meinem Fall) noch aus der C2Q-Ära kommt.

Probier einfach mal aus, alle bisherigen Treiber zu deinstallieren, dann wieder zu installieren und dann erst die Maus einstecken. Könnte klappen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*



Problemator schrieb:


> Mhm ich habe das selbe problem mit meiner roccat kone xtd die maus nimmt bei mir die windows treiber und ich weis nicht wie ich dass ändern kann hab auch schon alles neu installiert usw. Vllt könnt ihr mir ja auch noch helfen oder tipps geben



Generell ein Problem wenn man seine Anfrage an eine Dateileiche anhängt, da geht schnell was unter. Immer schön einen eigenen Thread erstellen dann kommt die Hilfe schneller. Probiere den Tipp mal aus falls noch nicht geschehen


----------



## oOFusselOo (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

wo bekomme ich die Software her, habe mir heute auch die Kone XTD gekauft aber dazu war keine Software CD dabei um die LED's auch einstellen zu können


----------



## ravione1 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Roccat Kone LED farben nicht änderbar*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch so ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Roccat Kone Pure SE.

Habe alles in Gelb leuchtendem Design, wenn ich früher Gelb bei der Beleuchtung in Swarm einstellte, blieb es Gelb, dann von einen Tag auf den anderen beim Start von Windows bis Desktopbereich  +/- 10 Minuten leuchtet es Gelb dann auf einmal Grün.
Mittlerweilen schon beim Start von Windows Grün bleibt dann auch so.

Wenn ich im Swarm umstellte leuchtete es dann kurz Gelb auf dann nach 2 Minuten wieder Grün.

Mittlerweilen lassen sich die Farben Gelb, Rot, Weiß, Lila gar nicht mehr einstellen Bzw. leuchtet Blau, Türkis, Grün bei Rot gar nichts!!!???
Auf Atmen und markiertem Farbenwechsel leuchtet nur Blau, Türkis, Grün mehrmals hintereinander die selbe Farbe anstatt Gelb, Rot, Weiß, Lila (wenn Rot an der Reihe wäre bleibt es dunkel) .

Zuerst habe ich nur Maus abgesteckt, Gerät deinstalliert unter Swarm, dann wieder angesteckt wurde von Swarm wieder installiert, Erfolg für 20 Minuten.

Nach dem Lesen dieses Beitrages, habe ich dann mal die Swarm Software deinstalliert.
Alle Roccat Produkte, die Kone Pure SE und meine Tastatur Horde Aimo abgesteckt.
Swarm installiert mit meiner alten Logitech Maus, geupdatet auf neueste Version, Maus+Tastatur wieder dran alles lief glatt für einen Tag mit der Maus danach wieder das gleiche Spiel wie vorhin beschrieben.

Meine Frage liegt da ein Software/Treiber Problem vor oder ist die Hardware defekt, bin mittlerweile richtig entnervt, bei der Tastatur hab ich keine Probleme.
Weiss ist jetzt nicht so tragisch das Sie nicht Gelb leuchtet aber immerhin hab  ich Sie gekauft weil ich ein Gelb leuchtentes Setup wollte. (
Falls irgendwie relevant, Maus und Tastatur sind auf USB 3 angesteckt.

Hoffe habe mein Problem möglichst Verständlich beschrieben, mündlich wäre es wesentlich einfacher erklärt. 

Vielen Dank für Antworten im Vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ravione


----------

